# Low Ph?



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Just treated my MAC for hith did the dose 48 hours another dose 48 hours then water change now Im seeing low PH and reg. high rang PH everything else spot on

What will do to my fish, should I try to fix it or give it some time. Last will adding salt do anything to it, Im suppose to add salt tonight but I dont want to add it if its going to do anything to the water perms.


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Whats your KH ?


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Salt will not change your ph. It's safe to add it.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

I just tested the KH... Im going to use the Ammonia color card as a ref.

First drop no change 3rd drop yellow-ish 2.0 to 3.0 on the Ammonia card, drop 4, 5 and 6 brought me to the 4.0 and 5.0 on the card

Master kit says thats where it should be

Is this good for our fish as well??

Thanks


----------



## Ba20 (Jan 29, 2003)

Kh is good how low is your ph ? Alot of piranha's come from areas with low range PH values !


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

The PH was almost 6.0... the "high rang" PH was spot on 7 somthing if I remember corectly

Im @ work now so i dont have the card to say but I know when I checked it it was good


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Still showing low PH... Doesnt seem to be an issue but I've read that if its to low (i.e. 6.0 & under) if could kill off my beneficial bacteria??

Anything I can do to bring this up without using a "tank buddy" or something like that?? or should I leave it?

Thanks


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

Hey there ,

the best advice would be to leave your pH where it is. buffing the pH will do more harm then good because of the drastic change so quickly. Your piranha will adapt to the pH, No worries !









and about the Low pH killing beneficial bactera , I don't believe it to be true . Ive kept Manuelli with a p.H of 5 with pristine conditions , with no problems.


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Us And Them said:


> Hey there ,
> 
> the best advice would be to leave your pH where it is. buffing the pH will do more harm then good because of the drastic change so quickly. Your piranha will adapt to the pH, No worries !
> 
> ...


Thank you... that makes me feel better about it


----------



## Us And Them (Dec 4, 2008)

___ said:


> Hey there ,
> 
> the best advice would be to leave your pH where it is. buffing the pH will do more harm then good because of the drastic change so quickly. Your piranha will adapt to the pH, No worries !
> 
> ...


Thank you... that makes me feel better about it
[/quote]

as long as it isn't over 8 . thats too acidic . more for african cichlids


----------



## Plowboy (Apr 9, 2008)

Over 7 is basic, and under is acidic.

I have no problems keeping my rhom in 8+ ph, but I'm sure it's still far from optimal. None of my other fish seem to mind either.

There are ways to safely buffer your water. The easiest way is just tossing in a piece of some sort of carbonate (limestone, marble, and the like). I would be careful about doing massive water changes if you opt to go this way.

The bitch about low pH is the crappy buffer. If you stay on top of water changes and you're careful about not letting garbage rot in the tank, then it's not an issue. If your as lazy about keeping fish as I am the extra buffer is welcome since the water will be more stable. IMO just keep an eye on it for now, but there are ppl on here that have more experience with low pHs than I do.

Also, you only need to test with one pH test, either low range or high. If your in the range of the high test, use that, and low for the low range. For example, if your pH is actually 6.0 and you test with the high range kit, you will just get the bottom number on the high range test (7.4). The same goes for the higher pHs, but it will be backwards. An example of that would be my situation. My true pH is 8.4ish, and it will show up as that on the high range test because it's in that range. But, if I test it with the low range kit I will get 7.6 because that is the top of the scale. You follow?

Us and Them, how did you know you had a pH of 5 when the API kit only goes down to 6.0?


----------



## ___ (Feb 19, 2006)

Plowboy said:


> Over 7 is basic, and under is acidic.
> 
> I have no problems keeping my rhom in 8+ ph, but I'm sure it's still far from optimal. None of my other fish seem to mind either.
> 
> ...


I do follow, and I Thank you

I thank everyone for the help and info


----------

